# Врачи Минска и РБ



## вовочка (21 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! Эта тема открыта для тех, кто уже прошел лечение у врачей из Минска и РБ , в больницах и поликлиниках  и хотел бы поделиться своими впечатлениями о проведённом лечение. И для тех, кто ищет помощи в РБ

В этой теме делимся впечатлениями и результатами посещения врачей и клиник. Высказываем свои пожелания и предложения.


----------



## Александр_86 (29 Июл 2017)

Привет, землякам) Не густо здесь! Значит все в РБ здоровы!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (29 Июл 2017)

Ну, я из Минска. Насчёт лечащих врачей неврологов сказать ничего не могу. Сам в поиске. Консультацию по моему вопросу (спондилолистез) проходил в РНПЦ травматологии и ортопедии. Врачи там грамотные. Есть ещё РНПЦ неврологии. В обоих центрах есть возможность на платной основе (недорого) обратиться за консультацией.

Можете для начала посетить центр ЛОДЭ. Я консультировался у травматолога-ортопеда Букача Л. В. Рекомендую.


----------



## Александр_86 (29 Июл 2017)

В рнпц неврологии очень сложно попасть по причине долгих записей (((А в рнпц ортопедии только хирурги толковые, имхо

Да и не знаю кто вообще занимается именно грамотным лечением, максимум в этих рнпц можно получить консультацию и рецепт на лирику


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (29 Июл 2017)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> Да и не знаю кто вообще занимается именно грамотным лечением, максимум в этих рнпц можно получить консультацию


Я про лечение не говорил. Главное, что можно получить в РНПЦ - это диагноз (это очень важно). То есть, есть ли у вас смещение позвонков (листез) или нет? Если есть листез, то стабильный или нет? Как лечиться - консервативно или хирургически? А вот если лечиться консервативно, то они выдают рекомендацию по лечению и надо теперь искать лечащего врача (в моём случае невролога), который будет сопровождать лечение. Я пока в таком поиске.


----------



## Evenelf (31 Июл 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Главное, что можно получить в РНПЦ - это диагноз (это очень важно). То есть, есть ли у вас смещение позвонков (листез) или нет? Если есть листез, то стабильный или нет?


А разве это большая проблема в диагностике листеза и нестабильности? Всё это описывается в заключении к снимку и видно невооружённым глазом.
Мне в РНПЦ сказали так: грыжа маленькая чтобы удалять и большая чтобы отравлять жизнь. Посочувствовали. Из дельных рекомендаций только на боррелий провериться было. А так стандартный джентельменский набор который рекомендуется всем, только вот весь импортный (про пентоксифиллин нужно забыть, только трентал, только хардкор и т. П.).
Хоть бы руками прощупали, так нет же (. Жалобы послушали бы все так опять же только потеря чувствительности и размер грыжы их интересует. 
Мой личный опыт, врач вполне отзывчивая была но строго фильтровала то что я ей говорил.


----------



## Будем здоровы (16 Янв 2018)

В рнпц мне четко озвучили позицию: «Пришла на своих ногах - гуляй, лечись консервативно». Но это было давно...


----------



## Stella_polare (16 Апр 2018)

Привет, я из Беларуси.

В сентябре 2014 делала свою первую операцию по удалению грыжи l4-l5 9х15 мм. По счастливой случайности попала на консультацию и лечение к заведующему нейрохирургического отделения Витебской областной клинической больницы Евгению Семенову. Это доктор золотые руки и большое сердце, без преувеличений. Внимательный и грамотный. Я до операции была в отделении 4 дня, после еще 10, в палате были граждане РФ, которые лечились у нас платно. Ко всем доктор был  одинаково внимателен. Сейчас вновь показана консультация, грыжа вернулась и уже 12 мм. Если консервативное лечение, которое сейчас прохожу,  не поможет, опять пойду к Е. Семенову. Читала про него статьи, кстати, какие он делает операции на мозге, иные по профилю - просто чудеса. К тому же в отделении закуплено новое немецкое оборудование, поговаривают, даже лучше, чем в Минске. 

И вообще от ВОКБ приятные впечатления (насколько они вообще могут быть от больницы): чисто, кормят нормально и внимательный персонал. Кстати, очень много пациентов из России: Брянск, Смоленск, Псков и иные города. Говорят, дешевле, чем дома лечить.


----------



## tvoia99 (31 Авг 2018)

Добрый день всем, была вчера в РНПЦ травматологии и ортопедии в Минске, не скажу что прием оказался удачным, возможно из-за результата. Врачь нейрохирург, который меня принимал однозначно сказал оперироваться, выписал направления и отправил восвояси. Разговор о том, что мне спина особо не болит и я бы хотела сначала полечится консервативно он и слушать не хотел. Не понимаю, неужели все так и есть на самом деле, как можно не оставить человеку надежду на простое лечение ????


----------



## Александр_86 (31 Авг 2018)

tvoia99 написал(а):


> Разговор о том, что мне спина особо не болит и я бы хотела сначала полечится консервативно он и слушать не хотел.


 с какой целью тогда ходили к НХ, если ничего не болит особо?


----------



## tvoia99 (31 Авг 2018)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> с какой целью тогда ходили к НХ, если ничего не болит особо?




Не болит сейчас, с начала года была два приступа острой боли когда не встать ни повернуться ничего невозможно. Обратилось к врачу вот и понеслась. РКТ. МРТ , нейрохирурги, консультации. Все настаивают на операции.


----------



## Александр_86 (31 Авг 2018)

@tvoia99, а какие показания к операции, если не болит и нет дисфункции?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (31 Авг 2018)

tvoia99 написал(а):


> Врачь нейрохирург, который меня принимал однозначно сказал оперироваться, выписал направления и отправил восвояси.


Говорить он может всякое и направлять и отправлять вас может в разные места. Он за это не отвечает. А выдать он вам должен был консультационное заключение с диагнозом и рекомендациями. Причём на заключении они обязаны поставить печать. Вот за это они несут ответственность. Всё остальное просто бизнес. Надо понимать, что они операциями кормятся и надо на ком-то тренироваться.


----------



## Колокол (31 Авг 2018)

Редкий нейрохирург откажет в операции. Коль ты к ним пришел, значит болит и ничего другого не помогло. Вот и предлагают свою помощь - на что учились. Нужно идти к неврологу, ортопеду и прочим не хирургам, если хотите лечится консервативно.


----------



## AntonH84 (1 Сен 2018)

А мне при обращении в РНПЦ Нейрохирургии и неврологии три нейрохирурга сказали, что мне операция не показана. И даже от РЧД отговорили.


----------



## vbl15 (1 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А выдать он вам должен был консультационное заключение с диагнозом и рекомендациями


Причем рекомендация: от предложенного хирургического лечения в настоящее время отказывается, продолжить лечение под наблюдением невролога.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (1 Сен 2018)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Причем рекомендация: от предложенного хирургического лечения в настоящее время отказывается, продолжить лечение под наблюдением невролога.


Извините, я ни разу не врач, но мне любопытно, как это могло выглядеть целиком. Например (очень примерно):
" Жалобы:  В настоящий момент жалоб нет. В течении года были жалобы на острые боли в спине.
    (это взято из предыдущего поста tvoia99).
  Диагноз:  Антеспондилолистез 1 ст. (это из описания МРТ tvoia99).
  Рекомендация: Рекомендована операция по установке ТПФ.  От предложенного хирургического лечения в настоящее время отказывается, продолжить лечение под наблюдением невролога. "
Я рекомендую tvoia_99 выложить фото заключения в своей теме и продолжить его обсуждение там. ( Если, конечно, она в этом заинтересована).


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (1 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Рекомендована операция по установке ТПФ.


И тут хотелось бы уточнить - операция срочная или в плановом порядке?
И если жалоб нет и антелистез 1 ст., то со срочной операцией не вяжется.
А если операция плановая, то обязан ли пациент в срочном порядке решать, оперироваться или нет?


----------



## tvoia99 (2 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Говорить он может всякое и направлять и отправлять вас может в разные места. Он за это не отвечает. А выдать он вам должен был консультационное заключение с диагнозом и рекомендациями. Причём на заключении они обязаны поставить печать. Вот за это они несут ответственность. Всё остальное просто бизнес. Надо понимать, что они операциями кормятся и надо на ком-то тренироваться.


Лечение не было назначено никакое, причем сказано все было так, что лечение вам и не поможет, у вас врожденный "дефект" который с годами прогрессирует и лечить его нельзя, а только оперировать.


AntonH84 написал(а):


> А мне при обращении в РНПЦ Нейрохирургии и неврологии три нейрохирурга сказали, что мне операция не показана. И даже от РЧД отговорили.


Видимо у вас не все так сложно в диагнозе.


vbl15 написал(а):


> Причем рекомендация: от предложенного хирургического лечения в настоящее время отказывается, продолжить лечение под наблюдением невролога.


Заключение мое : Плановое оперативное лечение.
Все что написал.

Диагноз : Диспластический спондилолизный спондилолистез L5 II степени с дегенеративным стенозом позвоночного и корешковых каналов сегмента L5 - S1. Люмбальгия.

Что скажете?

Написала в своей теме


----------



## vbl15 (2 Сен 2018)

Cогласен с мнение хирурга. Спондилолиз никуда не денется. Если бы Вас ничего не беспокоило. то Вас на этом форуме никто не увидел. Чем позже оперировать. тем это сложнее и выше риски.


----------



## tvoia99 (2 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> И тут хотелось бы уточнить - операция срочная или в плановом порядке?
> И если жалоб нет и антелистез 1 ст., то со срочной операцией не вяжется.
> А если операция плановая, то обязан ли пациент в срочном порядке решать, оперироваться или нет?


У меня такие же вопросы, на которые врач увы не ответил. Сказал решайте сами.


vbl15 написал(а):


> согласен с мнение хирурга. Спондилолиз никуда не денется. Если бы Вас ничего не беспокоило то Вас на этом форуме никто не увидел. Чем позже оперировать тем это сложнее и выше риски


Спасибо за ответ. Пока мысленно с вами соглашаюсь. Но мысль в голове, что после операции может быть хуже чем сейчас не дает мне покоя. Как и также что со временем не делая операцию могу стать инвалидом....


Колокол написал(а):


> Редкий нейрохирург откажет в операции. Коль ты к ним пришел, значит болит и ничего другого не помогло. Вот и предлагают свою помощь - на что учились. Нужно идти к неврологу, ортопеду и прочим не хирургам, если хотите лечится консервативно.


Но почему врачи туда не отправляют, говорят что это бесполезно????


vbl15 написал(а):


> врач написал, что показана плановая операция. Вы может отказаться, думать сколько Вам необходимо и прийти на повторный прием


Сколько необходимо может растянуться на год - два??? Или это заключение будет уже не действительно и опять нужно будет проходить все обследования в виде МРТ и другие?


----------



## vbl15 (2 Сен 2018)

tvoia99 написал(а):


> Но почему врачи туда не отправляют, говорят что это бесполезно?


Ортопеды это тоже хирурги, остаются неврологи и мануальные терапевты. И вопрос в том, что они отправляют к хирургам на операцию когда не не видят перспектив консервативной терапии, а не наоборот.


tvoia99 написал(а):


> У меня такие же вопросы, на которые врач увы не ответил. Сказал решайте сами.


Врач написал, что показана плановая операция. Вы может отказаться, думать сколько Вам необходимо и прийти на повторный прием.


tvoia99 написал(а):


> Сколько необходимо может растянуться на год - два??? Или это заключение будет уже не действительно и опять нужно будет проходить все обследования в виде МРТ и другие?


Конечно повторять, ситуация на март поменяется.


----------



## tvoia99 (2 Сен 2018)

vbl15 написал(а):


> конечно повторять, ситуация на март поменяется




Спасибо, поняла.


----------



## Untitle (11 Окт 2021)

Привет, кому делали ТПФ, отзовитесь, как ситуация по прошествии времени?


----------



## La murr (11 Окт 2021)

@Untitle, Вы из Беларуси?
На форуме есть вот такая тема - 
Всё о жёсткой фиксации позвоночника (ТПФ). Показания, рекомендации, особенности реабилитации


----------



## Untitle (11 Окт 2021)

Да, из Беларуси. Хотелось бы узнать, про оперированных у нас. Там я уже все прочел.


----------

